

Electronics for the JavaScript Developer Using Wi-Fi and Bluetooth LE - shwetank
https://dev.opera.com/articles/wifi-ble-javascript/

======
unwind
That sure was Very Pedagogical, with large pictures of components and wires.
Nice!

Nitpick: it says that "capacitors are polarized", which is not true in
general. There are many kinds of capacitor, some of which are polarized. The
electrolyte capacitor in the image is polarized, but I feel there could be a
bit more precision in the wording.

~~~
sayanee
Thanks for spotting my mistake. I have amended it in the article.

Definitely not nitpicking when it's a fact :)

------
jdkanani
I think one should consider COAP or MQTT over HTTP protocol on low energy
devices. May be author is using HTTP because it's simple to start with.

I like spark wifi module. But, I feel it's quiet costly (Photon $19) for some
countries (Example: In India it's almost 1200Rs). Mount it on every IoT device
will not be cost effective. May be that is one of the reasons, everybody is
excited about it but very few are buying/using it.

Now a days, I am working with ESP8266(around $5) wifi module and found it very
interesting. It is quiet new, but programming is pain on it.

Edit: ESP8266 price update

~~~
minthd
i think there's arduino support for the esp:

[http://makezine.com/2015/04/03/esp8266-community-added-
ardui...](http://makezine.com/2015/04/03/esp8266-community-added-arduino-
support-5-microcontroller/)

~~~
tubelite
I'd love to try Spark - Photon seems to be out of stock at the moment though.

In the last couple of weeks I've been dabbling with Arduino Uno and Nano and
have been very impressed by how plug-and-play everything is.

But I've been super-impressed with the ESP8266. A thumbnail-sized wonder which
has a 32-bit CPU, GPIO pins, wi-fi, more RAM than the usual Atmels, costs
peanuts ($5) and is available worldwide on ebay and other sources. Now that it
has both the Arduino IDE and the nodemcu Lua environment, this little thing is
poised to take off. I just finished wiring up a temp sensor to the 8266 using
the Arduino IDE. Now I have a tiny temperature web-service on my wi-fi
network, responding to a Bonjour/mdns name and it took all of half an hour.

------
Already__Taken
Talking of Hardware and Javascript I have to plug the Espruino:
[http://www.espruino.com/Reference](http://www.espruino.com/Reference)

Disclaimer: My pico arrived the other week.

